# 8 foot Leader Bimini...$95



## montanajt (Jan 19, 2014)

8'L x 54"H x 67"-72"W Light grey Bimini top. Used two days...needed wider model. $175 new.
i believe it should fit 13-15 foot boats, but please double check. Text 406-599-3876...livingston, MT


----------



## zbdb23 (Aug 23, 2020)

5 months later...do you still have this


----------

